# Baby Mallard Ducks.........



## EricD

Ducks all along the lake are cruising around with their little ones. These are little Mallard Ducks.


----------



## USM IS

Don't let the Eagles find them!!!!!!!!....:mrgreen:...MIke


----------



## pbelarge

Eric
Did I forget to tell you I will be spending the month of May with you???:mrgreen:
Really nice shots of all your work.


----------



## Formatted

No.2 ED! Rocks as usual.

Any plans to update the body soon? Or are you happy?


----------



## EricD

Formatted said:


> No.2 ED! Rocks as usual.
> 
> Any plans to update the body soon? Or are you happy?


 

You talking about the camera body D300? If so i love it, that's why I own 2 of them. Actually looking at the D3X Nikon body....but we will see who the year rolls out!


----------



## tertius

1 is pre race and 2 the green flag was dropped!

Great shots.


----------

